# Oh My Gosh....hot flashes



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

* Well, Im 47 and the hot flashes have come. Especially at night. I don't want to go on any kind of medication....so, is that ok?*


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It's ok not to take meds if you don't want to. If you can live with the hot flashes then you don't need them. If you are beginning menopause then other symptoms may pop up as well. If they become very bothersome check with your doc he/she may have some recomendations for you. Take care.p.s. It sounds like you'll be keeping your a/c and fans running this summer.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There are some supplements that help--my wife has been delighted with the ability to sleep through the night, again--but you may consider them a part of the "meds" you don't want to take.MARK


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi french vanilla.I too am 47 and have had hot flashes, although not as many as I did. One thing that helped me was Evening Primrose Oil. I have also heard that Black Cohosh is another effective herb, although I haven't tried it yet. It is certainly worth a try. Sleeplessness has been a problem for me at times (which is why I'm up posting at this hour), so I'll have to try something for that now too.Hope you're able to get some relief.Jeanne


----------



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

overitnow said:


> There are some supplements that help--my wife has been delighted with the ability to sleep through the night, again--but you may consider them a part of the "meds" you don't want to take.MARK


No......please tell me. I am getting no sleep at night and I am a zoombie during the day. I need my sleep and I am up....down.....tossing covers......putting covers back on.....fighting with my husband and the fan......waking up in a pool of sweat......Im tired. What does she take?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sorry I missed this. She takes something called Estraval. While it is only sold by it's manufacturer to it's membership, the three active ingredients in each cap are 75 mg soy, 50 mg dong quai, 25 mg black cohosh, taken twice a day. They should be available at your local vitamin/health food store.Mark


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well i will be 41 in July, and i've been going through this hot flashing thing for about a year now...and it's not fun. So far i just suffer through it.....it's not horrible, but at times it is. I don't know why this stuff has started with me so early but i'm lucky that way i guess. My gyno does not want me on hormone therapy b/c i smoke....so i don't know. I hate feeling so all ove the map, but i guess it comes with the territory!!!


----------

